# Looking to Start or Going Through Adoption Part 6



## Laine

New home girls...


----------



## KarenM

Our list to start our new home....

Karen: Approved at panel on 22nd April. Now awaiting confirmation that we can be Mummy and Daddy to two little girls . Possible move in date in early November.

Bex (Bex32): Approved at panel in April. Now awaiting confirmation that Bex and DH can be mummy and daddy to a little boy, and one on the way !! Possible moving in date 5th November.

Caroline W: Approved at panel in September, now awaiting a suitable match.

Cindy: Currently doing home assessment. Awaiting a panel date.

Ann: Currently doing home assessment. Panel 4th November 2004.

Ruth: Currently doing home assessment

Ang (Molly 2003): Course completed awaiting allocation of SW

Everhopeful: Currently doing home assessment

Mandy (MSW): Starting home assessment in January

Nat (Crazy): Currently doing home assessment.

Kylie (Boomerang Girl): Awaiting allocation of SW, prep course November?

Homer & Marge: Prep course September.

Nicola (NickyDuncanFinn): Induction evening September

Nicky: Currently doing assessment

Shannis: Prep course starts 2/9/04

Morgana: Awaiting allocation of SW

Donna: Awaiting approval of application

Tracey H: Awaiting course date and visit from Family Placement Officer

Carol (allineedisamircale): Currently doing home assessment (not sure if Carol is still posting?  )

Jo (jolene): Course completed, awaiting allocation of SW (not sure if Jolene is still posting?  )


Karen x


----------



## Laine

Hey Girls,

Reading where you are all at is so nice.  It must be really exciting, especially when you have been approved and are on your way to becoming mummies.

Laine x


----------



## morgana

Hi all,

Really disappointed today because although we went to Essex open evening we were hoping to do the whole process with SSAFA however after speaking to them today I have found out that the next prep course with them is March and they will not start any other parts of the procedure until after then. The courses are also in London so thats a fair old trek for us both. My DH is in the forces and SSAFA are really sensitive to all our needs and are able to fight our corner because some agencies are reluctant to place children with forces families. 

Anyway, luckily we also hedged our bets with Essex LA and they will allocate us a SW within the next couple of weeks (we got the letter to say we were in the system last week). Their next course starts in November so fingers crossed we will get onto that one. Will just have to see what the SW says when he/ she visits. Hopefully we will get one soon so we can get onto the Nov course.

Great news about Bex isn't it 

Morgana x


----------



## Bev H

Just popping in
Good luck to all of you here, especially my dear friend Karen!! Not long to go....... love Bev H xxxx


----------



## Boomerang girl

hi,
just so you can update my update karen,
we have had a sw since august. prep course is jan/feb.
feeling a bit left behind at themoment as everybody else seems to be moving on so quickly- even people who enquired after us have dates soon for their prep course! 
oh well,
I have plenty of practise at waiting. booked a holiday in kefalonia for next august as it is now looking extremely unlikely we will have aplacemnt by then. the speed west kent seems to move at we will be lucky to have gone to panel!
  
kylie


----------



## KarenM

Hi Bev - How are you and Garry and bump?  Not long now for your either, can't believe where time has gone.  Looks like we could both be in for an entertaining Xmas!!

Kylie - Are you doing anything with the SW before your course?  I'm sure things will happen quicker than you think once you get going.  I've updated the list ready to post next time.

Morgana - Sorry to hear about the SSAFA and the wait with them, but good news on the Essex LA.  Hope you get to go on the Nov prep course.

Everhopeful - saw your msg last night about your meetings.  Not long now until you complete everything and panel date will be set.

Hi to everyone else.  Not much else to report here.  Just waiting to finish my shopping spree.  I brought a high chair and booster seat yesterday, but need to take the booster seat back.  My Mum and Dad are away at the moment but me and Mum are going shopping on her first weekend back, she was more excited about that than her hols!!

Bye for now
Love
Karen x


----------



## cindyp

Hi Girls

Becky, congratulations again, I'm sure the panel will just be a formality and in 5 weeks you will be our first Mummy on this thread!!

Morgana, sorry to hear things haven't worked out with the SSAFA.  Let's hope that Essex get a move on and you can go to the November course.

Kylie, it might seem like a long time but it will go faster than you think.  I think that you're doing the right thing in booking a holiday, you need to make the most of the time without the kids because it'll be a lot less sunny, foreign holidays after they arrive  .  Personally I'm making sure I have a lie in whenever I can.  I'm not a morning person (more of a night owl) and my DH (a typical lark) is having a great laugh thinking about me getting up and changing nappies  !

Karen, enjoy the shopping, I'm sure your Mum is well excited about her new grandchildren.  Jac's right it won't be long now.

Well our SW is coming on Monday morning so we'll be a step closer to getting our panel date.  It will be very interesting to see what she has written in our report.  In the meantime it's my brother-in-law's birthday so we're going to visit him and taking part in a go-karting rally.  Keep your fingers crossed that I don't crash.

Have a good weekend everyone.

love
Cindy


----------



## morgana

Hi all,

I was just reading the last post and I thought to myself, hang on, everyone was here at my stage once and desperate to get moving and then you look at Karen and Bev and you realise that there is light at the end of the tunnel. What am I complaining about I spent 4 1/2 years ttc doing FT ect. whats a few more months waiting for prep classes....lol

Morgana x


----------



## KarenM

Morgana

I know its hard, but let your hair down and enjoy your months of freedom, because I can honestly say the closer it gets the more I am pooing my pants (sorry TMI) - I am so scared, nervous, apprehensive etc etc, but also so excited   We've been in the process for 1 year and 10 months and I can honestly say at times its dragged and other times it has flown past.

We kept setting ourselves milestones and ended up havng numerous holiday's we've been calling our last one's as a couple!!

Before long you will be posting news just like me, but enjoy what you have now!!
Love
Karen x


----------



## KarenM

Cindy

Hope you get a panel date soon.  Not sure what Staffs are like but Wolves operate panels on every 3rd Thursday of the month but the paperwork has to be in 3 weeks in advance.  Have you heard any more about * & * ?

Hope you don't have long to wait.

Bye for now
Love
Karen x


----------



## Clare_S

I hope you don;t mind me poking my nose around the door.  I just wanted to say fab news to Karen and Bex and I am looking forward to posting Happy Adoption Days to you and your new familes in the not so distant future.

Good luck for everyone else 

Clare


----------



## morgana

Karen,

Thanks for those words of wisdom, the only problem is that we kept doing the holiday thing while we were on FT (you know the...lets have a quick holiday incase our next treatment works....might be the last for a while etc...) and we nearly bankrupted ourselves....lol. 

But seriously we are using this time to do things we enjoy and ultimately just chill out. We have a rule that from Friday night to Monday morning the topic of adoption is banned (along with a few other topics such as bills, finances, work stress etc.). This is so we have our weekends to ourselves and have fun. I would advise this to any couples, adopting or not...it helps you really focus on each other.

My other bit of news is that I got a phonecall tonight from someone the agency gave my number to, she and her DH have just had 2 children placed with them 5 weeks ago, aged  8 months and 2 years. Hearing about their journey was amazing. We are going to keep in touch which is great.

Anyway must get to bed, having a car boot sale tomorrow to clear out all the clutter so that when the SW come poking around they won't throw their hands up in horror at the state of the spare room...lol.

Night all
Morgana x


----------



## KarenM

Morgana

Glad to hear that you have got a contact it is really useful to talk to others in the process.

I've got a colleague at work whose little girl has been with them for 4 years now, she is 6 and a half.  I have been speaking to her to get some tips about introducing the children to family and friends and how she found coming back to work.

Hope the car boot went ok today.  I managed to drag Rich to a baby shop today to price up cots and cose which style of twin pushchair we are going to go for.  He wants a three wheeler but at 6' 5", the handlebars aren't tall enough, so we are going for the Maclaren.  It was great to see him pushing it around the shop!!

Hope everyone else is ok.  it is very quiet on here again this weekend.  Only 4 more sleeps until the linking meeting 

TTFN
Love
Karen x


----------



## TraceyH

Morgana

What a good idea about not talking about adoption over the weekend - I think we will give it a try.  We are finding the waiting quite stressful but trying to focus on other things.  We are still awaiting a date for the Preparation Group - apparently it will be in the next couple of weeks.  We had a letter saying that a Family Placement Officer would be in touch shortly - that was a month ago.  We are just trying to be patient, but it is hard when we are so keen to get going on our Home Study.

Tracey


----------



## morgana

Hi all, 
Well we made over 100 pounds on the boot sale so we will put that straight into our kiddie fund account towards buying things when the time comes, we will take the left over stuff down to the charity shop tomorrow apart from a few really good items which I will try to sell on e-bay first, but best of all the spare room looks like a bedroom again...hurray!

Love Morgana x


----------



## bex32

Hi Every one... Thanks for the messages and well wishes...  This thread is getting v exciting, its great to read everyones news, stick with it, like Karen says when things start too move they move fast... after we were approved i felt so excited and then the months dragged, i really started to feel dispondant and then we heard about our little boy... Things happen for a reason, there is a little "bird" for us all, so keep  

Well i brought my first baby gear this week end.  A selection of clothes, felt very Grown up!! buying them, very odd feeling, but a nice one...Rob is home from his diving and v happy.. were off to ikea this weekend..to buy furniture for his bedroom and playroom.. My dad is putting laminate flooring down in his playroom and i am trying to finish our bedroom so i can move out of xxxx room and start to decorate his... loads of embossed flowery wall paper to remove and so little time!!  On holiday this week so have to get cracking..

Meet with the lead SW tomorrow.. will let you know how things go love Becky xxx


----------



## Laine

Becky

Just caught up with your posts and feel thrilled for you sweetheart!

Laine x


----------



## KarenM

Becky

Great feeling isn't it.  I've been buying more today and then very pleased that I remembered that we get a settling in grant too.  I am doing the clothes thing with Mum in a couple of weeks.  After Weds (linking meeting) I am going to order cot bed, pushchair and car seats.  I have also started my enquiries for childminders too.  Yesterday I sewed a cuddly WTP and Tigger onto the curtain tie backs so everything is looking really nurseryfied now.

Glad Rob had a good time, won't have time for these boys holidays in the future ;-)

Good luck
Karen x


----------



## Fee

Dear Becky and Karen

So exciting to read your news - November will so quickly be here.

Can't wait to chat to you both on the Mummies Place to Chat thread!!

Fee xxxxxxx


----------



## bex32

Hi Karen
Well i have started to get into the swing of shopping now, and now there is no stopping me!!  Today i brought a new cot mattress for the cot my sister is giving us and 3 ducks for the bath! essential items.. Were are going to ikea this weekend to get bedroom furniture, curtains, and whatever takes my fancy.  Were lucky a friend is giving us a car seat, but will need to get a highchair..(add to list!!)  Your right it is a great feeling.. i almost felt i had to explain in mothercare why i didnt have a bump! 

We met xxxx SW and her boss today and they are 99.9% confident the matching panel will be approved.  I thought we had to attend this but apparently not.  A visit planning meeting is booked in on the 29th Oct and we hope to meet xxxx on the 30th which will be the start of our visits.  We hope a week to 10 days will be enough for xxxx to feel ready to come home with us, but he will be the boss! His sister is due to be delivered early Nov and she will go straight to the foster carers as sadley she is planned to go into care from birth, but then the ball will start rolling for placing her with us also!!  I haven't a clue how long this will take but xxxx is our top priority at the mo... you never no what may happen so we count our blessings and focus on him for now.. 

When do you hope your girls will be home with you?  I so no how you feel.. its also surreal isn't it.  I still can't believe we have been matched and he will be with us soon.  I dont think i will untill he is tucked up in his cot...  What a life style change!! 

How did you know you would be entitled to a settling in grant? could you let me know.. It is a costly business isnt it!
Hi to Fee, Laine,Morgana,Tracey,Claire.Cindy,Jac and all. This will soon be you in Karen and mines situation.  I was beginning to think it wiuld never happen and now look how things have changed in the last 3 weeks.!!  Wishing you all lots of luck  xxxx love Becky xxx


----------



## Mummytoone

Karen


Just wanted to wish you loads of luck for your exciting meeting tomorrow.

Totally amazing, cant wait to read the news  

Love Lou xxx


----------



## Fee

THinking of you today Karen

xxx


----------



## Pooh bears mummy

Hi Gang,

Firstly Karen i hope your link meeting is going well   

You 's and beckys post re shopping etc really bring a bit smile to my face  and butterflies in my tummy, i am so happy for you both. I just hope that this time next year it will be me 

I am feeling a bit down in the dumps today  i phoned the head SW as she is back from her holl's. She has not allocated us a new Sw yet, but said it would be this week. but why i am fed up is I was hoping since our assesment has been put on hold they could at least see our family and friends for there referances etc. But she said that it is much easier to do that once they have got to know us, which actually does make sence but I really wanted to do something before xmas 

She also made me feel as if i am hiding something from her regarding my RTA 7 years ago, as my GP had not mentioned it in my medical report? i said maybe it is because i have been prefectally well since, but that was one of the points that our 1st SW got hung up on, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.

So this afternoon i have e mailed her saying that we are still keen to get on with our assesment before xmas, so watch this space

I just feel we are in limbo waiting, and i know adoption is like that especially after approval, but we are waiting to start waiting, if you get my meaning. 

Oh well tomorrow is another day closer.

Mandyxxx


----------



## everhopeful

Hi Mandy  

Sorry to hear that you're feeling a bit blue. I've had a funny week myself. First of all my friend m/c at 12 weeks  , my best friend had her 22 wk scan and her baby is growing beautifully and very active  , and I've had my individual meeting with SW   which was a little strange (to be sat there on my own I mean!). So I'll be glad to see this week over. 
Our SW is seeing our referees over the next couple of weeks - very scary!   Seems all of a sudden, very real!!
I'm sure you will hear soon, and believe me, the time will just fly by once you've started! So keep smiling  

And Karen ..... any news?! Dying to know! Keep everything crossed for you that it'll be good news!!!


----------



## KarenM

Thanks for all the good wishes  

 Well we are now formally recommended as ***** and *******'s Mummy and Daddy. 

The courts decide on 18th to free them for adoption (and mum and dad aren't contesting it anymore) and we get formal approval at panel on 21st (Bex like you we thought we had to attend).  Meetings are then planned for w/c 25th and then a week and ***** moves in and then another week and ******* moves in.

I've just ordered my cot beds and then we are going to pick up our car seats and pushchair this weekend.  We (well Rich actually  ) has had a change of heart on the pushchair and we are now going for a three wheeler one for "off roading" as Rich says, well walking with the dogs really!!

We've had an invite to a wedding on 4th December and then my niece turns 21 and has her party the following day, so I need to buy them both two party outfits each!!

I've also identified my child minder and I'm arranging to meet her in the next couple of weeks and then again when the kids arrive!

Mandy - so sorry to hear that you are feeling down with it all.  I am sure that by the time you come to your assessment you will be so knowledgable about the process you will fly through it.

Everhopeful - not many more visits for you now then.  Sorry to hear about your mixed week.  A friend of ours lost is grandma today so he says he feels better for having heard our news.

Bex - I can feel the excitement from here.  I've done alot of my shopping on the net as I have found alot of places cheaper than the high street, although I've been round the high street to see all the things in the "flesh" first.  I bet you can't wait to get his sister too.  You will probably have contact visits first with her in the foster hme so **** can get used to having a sister.  I've brought a book in readiness for sibling rivalry as with their birthday's only being 3 days apart I don't want ructions.  So I have a little book about Lettice the Rabbit called "My sister's birthday" (her sister is called Little Gem  !)

Hi to everyone else hope you are all progressing well along this exciting journey.

Bye for now
love
Karen x


----------



## nicky30

Karen

That's wonderful news - congratulations and roll on the next few weeks!!

I have been lurking and waiting for your news. I'm so pleased for you.

Good luck to everyone else on this thread.

Nicky x


----------



## *Kim*

Karen 

I have been waiting for you to post. I am so pleased for you and this is really happening now and wont be long and you will be a mummy & daddy. 
CONGRATULATIONS. Have you still got a big grin on your face?

Love Kim x  x x


----------



## Nats

Karen...that is just wonderful news   
It helps the ones that are a little way behind to actually see that things can work out!! 

Mandy- Im sorry that you are struggling at the moment, it just doesnt seem fair does it. I am hoping that it was just a bad day and yo have come back a fighter today!!  

As for us we are getting there. I have my individual meeting on Tuesday which im quite looking forward to.......of course I may be saying something totally different afterwards though!.

Another couple who we were on the prep group with have just been allocated a SW too, so they are only a month behind us..I am so chuffed as we felt a bit odd. They had to wait 7 months but they got there. I must admit though that there are still another 3 couples waiting from our prep group which took place in Feb/March. Maybe one day we will have enough SW's to go round!!

OK, I am still covering jobs so must go.

I hope everyone else is ok!

Natxx


----------



## bex32

Hi Karen  FANTASTIC news about the girls!!   Roll on the 21st.  Its a great feeling isn't it... 
When are you planning to leave worK?  Everyone at my work have been soooooo supportive, everyone is so excited..  I will have a look at that book thanks.  I am reading raising adopted children by Lois Ruskai Melina.  Its reasurring.  There is a chapter that says about children grow up with the knowledge that most kids live with the parents they were born to, we probably grew up thinking we would live with the children born to us... adoption was not in my fantasies when i was young, but it feels right now.. So we will all learn and develop together as a family...so thankful little xxxx is nearly home with us...  off shopping!!!! love Bex xx


----------



## donnalee

Hi Everyone,
Hope you all are o.k.
It really warms my heart to see Karen and bex. with such good news.
And that one day, it will be our turn.
Even though it seems a  long road.
Just an update: Today received phone call, that they will proceed with the application.
Hope the prep grps and HS is quicker than the application
(51/2 Months). 
Speak to you soon
Donnaleex


----------



## everhopeful

Hiya Mummy Karen  

Brilliant news - and about time too! But I bet it's worth the wait - I feel all smiley for you!!  

Let's hope the next couple of weeks fly by for you and you can put all your shopping to good use!!

Really pleased for you both xx


----------



## cindyp

Hi Everyone

Well I didn't crash at the go-karting at the weekend (although because it was raining there were some spectacular 360 spins  ).  I've been really busy at work and have only just managed to get on-line.

Karen, that's brilliant news.  It's great to think that you and Becky are going to be Mums next month.  It's really nice to hear about the two of you shopping and I envy you going for the party dresses, I really love little girls dresses.  You must be incredibly excited, roll on the 21st.

Mandy, sorry to hear that you're feeling a bit blue.  Unfortunately the adoption process produces as many "feeling in limbo" sensations as ttc.  It can be very frustrating some times but at least you can take comfort that there will be a definite end to it.   I may have missed out on something earlier because I don't understand what an RTA is that you think they're getting hung up on?

Ever, sorry to hear about your friend, I lost my baby at 11 weeks so I know how devastating it can be.   Those one-to-one meetings are strange, aren't they?  I found it really weird sitting there talking in detail about myself to a relative stranger.  I ended up gabbling loudly which is something I do when I'm nervous/uncomfortable.  I think it's slightly skewed her impression of me but more of that later.

Nat, I hope your one-to one goes OK and you don't end up gabbling like me!  

Donnalee, congratulations on starting on the "long road".  Hopefully now the balls started rolling it will seem quicker.

Morgana, congratulations on your car boot, we only managed half of that amount but then we were selling a load of old tat  .   Like you we took the rest of the stuff to the charity shop, mainly books.  I'm beginning to realise that the "kiddie fund" as you describe it might need to be a bit bigger than I originally thought so I'm going to have another root around the house to see if we missed anything.

Hope everyone else is well.

We now have a panel date of 27th October, our SW came with the first part of our form to review.  She originally wanted to put us through for the 20th but we asked to delay it a week as we would be on holiday on the 27th and wouldn't need to take time off work.

I found it a bit difficult trying to fully take in then and there all that she'd written in the report.  We spotted a few errors which will be corrected.  She's coming again next week but I've asked if we could have the report beforehand so that we can digest it over the weekend as it has to be submitted next week.  There was a couple of words in my character description that I wasn't happy with.  For example she described me as loud, I will admit to extrovert, but nobody has every described me as loud before.  I think it's partly because I may have gabbled loudly in some of our sessions.  Also I said my family can be loud at Xmas and that I'm louder than my DH.  However, I don't like the thought of being described as loud   as I don't feel it acurately reflects my personality.  Fortunately she's agreed to change it although I think she may have thought I was being sensitive and pedantic.  I joked that I would allow her to put "oversensitive to criticism" in the report.

Unfortunately I'm well aware that this is only the end of the first stage.  Following Becky and Karen's stories I know that there's more waiting to come after this.  We've not had any more news on the two children in BMP that we've enquired about.   They are not due to go to court until December to decide on their care order and we felt it wasn't worth getting an update until we got our panel approval.

I hope everyone has a great weekend, I'm off to do a big pile of ironing  

love
Cindy


----------



## Pooh bears mummy

Hi Cindy,

Great news about your panel date on the 27th, not long to go now   as you say it is another step closer to  your dream. 

RTA = Road Traffic Accident. I had a whip lash injury 7 years ago and had to have a few months off work and decided not to go back to working in the hospital due to lifting, and so moved onto the community and have been working ever since, but the SW had taken this as "I have a back injury and had to give up nursing!!!!!!!" which is totally incorrect, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 

My latest news is we will definatly have to wait till after xmas now to start any part of the HS , but will get one visit prior to then from our new SW.

So I will have to grin  and bare it  till then.

Have a good weekend.

TTFN Mandyxxxx


----------



## Nicky Duncan-Finn

Hello Ladies

I hope that this message find you all well and want to wish HEARTY CONGRATULATIONS to both Karen and Bex.  Your news is supurb, I am so very pleased for you.

Well done also to everyone else progressing with their adoption journey.

We had our intro group with our local social services a couple of weeks ago on the 27th Sept and it went very well.  We have since sent back a written expression of interest and hope for a home visit within the next two months.  things are however moving faster with a neighbouring local authority.  We had our initial home interview/assessment early this week and she has recommended that we move onto the next stage already.  November prepare to care courses are full but we hope to attend the January course.  I'm soooooo excited, I can believe that we are finally on our way.  

I keep popping in and reading the posts all the time but don't post regularly as we have little to report at present.  the experiences all of the adoption process vetrans on the site relay in their posts proves great reading and is preparing us well for the journey ahead.

Bex and kAREN, I can't image how exciting shopping must be. 

Take Care eveyone and very best wishes for a nice weekend.  

Nicola X


----------



## Clare_S

Just popping in to say 

Congratulations to Karen - looks like your dream of being a Mummy is really and truly about to come true !!

Clare


----------



## Jo

Karen and Rich

Fantastic news, Paul and I have just got lumps in out throats reading your brilliant news, we are both so pleased for you .

Happy shopping !!!!!

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Jo

Bex
Excellent news from you too !!!
Happy shopping to you too.

You child is going to be soooo loved, really pleased for you

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## molly2003

hi new home     here as well i phoned the sw and  was told it would be no later the feb to get the sw and go to panel...yeppie .. MOMMY KAREN SO HAPPY AT LAST. WE WILL ALL AFTER MEET UP WHEN WE GET OUR LITTLE TOES..           .
LOVE ang...
adoption age 0/2 years of age we have asked for 
looking good at last .o,m,g i could be a mummy next xmas...


----------



## KarenM

Hi everyone

Cindy - great news about panel - I will update the list accordingly.  Do they run more than one a month then?  Wolves only do the third Thursday in every month and that is for both permanence panel (i.e. what we are about to do, having children and adopters match approved) and for approving adopters.  I changed a few things about our report but the SW was fine, she was grateful I'd chosen the words that I felt comfortable with as in the particular section she couldn't quite find the words.  Cindy in terms of shopping don't forget you could be eligible for a settling in grant which has not long gone up to £300 per child  

Mandy - sorry to hear you have not made any progress with SS.  At least you will get to meet your SW before Xmas and I am sure you will have prepared what you can in advance.

Nicky - glad you enjoyed the intro evening.  Do your local SS's allow you to go with a different LA at the same time?  In our area, we are not allowed to.  Hope you get onto the course in January and look forward to hearing your updates.

Thanks for all the messages of support.  I am really nervous   and excited  as the photos of our little girls are due to arrive by speical delivery tomorrow morning.  As we weren't sure when they would arrive, they are going to my MIL and FIL's house so we'll have to wait with baited breath.

The cot beds arrived today but we are now having difficulty trying to locate a stockist of the pushchair we want.  Looks like I might be doing a tour of the Midlands tomorrow.  I keep thinking about how the weeks are zooming past.  Hopefully 3 weeks on Monday I will be saying for real that I am a Mummy   !!!

Good luck to everyone else.

Bye for now
Love
Karen x


----------



## Dee

Oh Wow ... this thread is getting so exciting - especially from Karen and Bex!

Karen - Hope you manage to contain all your excitment and get some sleep tonight .... what a wonderful delivery to be expecting tomorrow!

Loads of love and luck to you all
Dee
xxx


----------



## Jayne

Just had a lovely read through of this thread   

Karen and Bex, I'm so excited for you both.  

Karen - What a lovely piece of post you'll be opening tomorrow    

Love to you all. 

Jayne x


----------



## Laine

Just loving reading your thread...it is so inspirational to me.

Karen - ooooooooo!!

Bex - ooooooooo too!!

Laine x


----------



## KarenM

OMG the postman has been!!!  

Dee you were right, I couldn't sleep last night had all kinds of funny dreams going on, and I can gladly say that one of them is not true.  My girls do not have two heads each, beady eyes and goofy teeth  , in fact they are gorgeous   (but then I'm biased!!)

We have done a tour of the Midlands today and got our pushchair  .  Things are really coming together and it feels so much more real now we have seen their pictures.

Bye for now
Love
Karen x (with a permanent grin on her face!!   )


----------



## Dee

Hey Karen,

I am so so pleased that your freaky dreams were just that .... without the pics though we can't truly get as excited as you ................. or then again OH YES WE CAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I reckon both of your girls are as perfect as the Mummy and Daddy they are going to be blessed with!  

Loads of love to you, Rich and your family to be!
Dee
xxx


----------



## LizzyB

Karen/Bex ~ this is so exciting, what an amazing journey for you both.

Karen........it must have been so fab to see your girls at last, not long now!!!

Love and luck everyone   

Lizzy xxx


----------



## KarenM

Jac

***** is going to be 2 in November and she has auburn hair and brown eyes.  Her hair is quite thick and in a bob cut, it looks like it is a bit curly on the ends.

******* is 1 in november and she doesn't have much hair at the moment.  But what she does have is auburn too and she also has brown eyes.

I have mousy brown hair with natural auburn highlights (but it is currently all auburn thanks to hair dye!!) and Rich if he didn't shave his head has dark brown hair with auburn and grey (he says it's silver!!) highlights which goes curly if it is too long (I've never seen him with anything longer than a grade 3 though) and he also has brown eyes.  Couldn't have been a more perfect match.

Karen x


----------



## Dee

of joy!

  
Dee
xxx


----------



## Suzie

hi

just wanted to say thats fab news karen , wow wont be long now!! , will keep my eyes peeled for news!!!!!


love
suzie aka olive xx


----------



## molly2003

hi  KAREN  new          MUMMY MUMMY MUMMY                   
SO HAPPY ON YOUR NEW ARRIVALS .
ITS SO NICE TO SEE THIS awwwwwwwwwww...you with your pics of baby's...
LOOK  WHO GOT THERE BABY'S PICS CONGRATS ON YOUR New Arrivals ...
when will they be home Karen ? .
it will be me soon. hope next to get mine.. you will have a busy Xmas...        

need a drink now    bless you Karen and rich love an Karen


----------



## Laine

Awwww Karen

Choked up for you xxx

Just so perfect.

Laine x


----------



## Fee

Thrilled
Happy
Excited

These, and so much more

So very very happy for you Karen

Fee xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Kim*

Awww Karen

This is soooooo exciting. Jac  yes i watch the adoption stories sometimes i cry too.
I cant wait till the day you get your girls Karen. Are you coming to Cranage? We want to meet your daughters and you & Rich.
I cant believe after all this time you are going to be a mummy. You so deserve this Karen.

Love Kim x x x


----------



## Jayne

Awww, Karen, your girls sound adoreable. 

  Happy tears for you   

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## bex32

Hi Every one!  Karen so thrilled for you that you have at last seen piccies of your little girls!! they sound georgeous!!  We too recieved 4 more pics from the FF today, i had a feeling and logged on this am at 0745 before setting off for ikea (love that place!!) and there he was.... one of him in the bath..one eating his tea, one of him ready to go out and the last one sitting at the computer!!  I cannot believe that in less than 3 weeks we will meet him!! (if matching panel approves! but were are told unless something terrible comes to light there is no problem!!)  Feel confident but still have some reservations...  Didn't stop us today!! we brought his bedroom furniture..bits for his playroom.  mirrors, weeny table and chairs, three so there is room for his 2 cousins.  We told them about xxxx the other day and they are so excited!! My neice Aimee says i will look after the baby, i will feed the baby, i will hold the baby!! She is so happy and is only 3 herself.  xxxx will be 16 months when he comes to us so i have warned her he wont be a baby baby but she doesn't care, he is younger than her so she can mummy him!!  We then went to mothercare and brought a few bits but not the high chair or buggy, i will have to wait untill i see him to gauge the size required.  I have next week to work then i am on holiday untill my adoption leave starts... I am soooooo excited, will keep you all updated.. Keep strong and happy, our SW thanks us the other day and said what special people we were, which was nice..  we all are!! love and best wishes Becky xxx  some of my frined have seen the pics and said, wow doesn't he look like you!! amazing what the same hair color can do, but i'm not complaining!!!


----------



## Mel

Karen and Bex

I love reading your stories, they are fantastic and i cant wait to do your welcome to FF posts to your little ones, its very exciting.

Lots of love to you both and to your bubbas that will soon be with you.

Mel

x x


----------



## sophie

Dear Karen and Bex

I love reading this thread - it's so unbelievably exciting. It's so wonderful that you are both getting so close to your dreams now. 

S
x


----------



## Jayne

Bex - Happy    for you now too after just reading your post.  

I can't put into words how excited and happy I am for you and Karen, so maybe this says it ...........

           

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## Sue MJ

Wow,  Karen and Bex, I'm so choked up for the two of you, this is so exciting for us all, so can only imagine how exciting (biggest understatement) it must be for you!

I've gone all goose pimply as you have described your little cherubs.  The love that you both have to give is just ouzing from your posts.  

Wishing you all lots of love and happiness with your new families.

Love,

Sue xxxxxxxxx

P.S.  Jac, thanks for pointing us in this direction, you are so right, truely inspirational!


----------



## bex32

just thought i would check in before bed and am amazed at the response!!! Thank you all so much, it makes it even more real!!  We opened a bottle of bubbley tonight after putting all the playroom bits together and i must admit it looks fantastic!!! My neice and nephew are coming over tomorrow to road test it!!  After all our negative years and not quite knowing what to do years i really feel calm and ready for xxxxx arrival.  I kept looking at his picture and he so belongs to us its unreal!!! Mum is going to buy us his car seat which is fab so off to mothercare again after we meet himx  My friend just brought over all her boys  toys which included all the range of bob the builder and duplo plus some, i was a little overwhlemed!! I like to take it nice  and slow but now full steam ahead so fingers crossed for the 27th.  The room is suddenly full but no baby but i guess only a matter of time. Love to you all Becky xxx


----------



## Pooh bears mummy

WOW Karen and Bex,

This is going to be one heck of a month and we are all along with you for the ride  the joy and happyness that is oozing  from you posts is amazing 

You can bring a smile to all our faces even when our own journey has hit a minor bump in the road, you too show us  that there is a happy outcome for us all.

You littlies sound soooooooooooo cute.


Love and Hugs Mandyxxx


----------



## starr

I've been reading this thread for weeks now, as we may are considering adopting if ivf fails in the new year.

I just wanted to say to Karen and Becky that you have given me so much hope that this is not 2nd best but a real choice. I am so happy for you both and your dh's and families. 

The excitement coming from your posts is so infectious and i am counting down the days with you.

Good luck and i look forward to hearing more fabulous news from you.

Lots of love Starr xxx

ps i watch adoption stories too(esp as i am off sick after op at the moment) Loads of    from me too xx


----------



## Allie K

Oooh lots of tears of happiness - love it.

Becky and Karen - I really am so pleased for you, your families and the children themselves. I have loved reading through your recent posts.  It is so exciting.  You are about to become mummies!  

Best of luck to all of you on this thread who still have a way to go on the adoption journey.  I hope that Karen and Becky's stories have inspired you all and will keep you going while you wait for your own special children.

Love

Allie

xxxx


----------



## KarenM

Thank you for all your lovely messages.  Starr I am so glad that mine and Becky's story has helped you and your dh with your feelings about adoption.

I keep getting the photos out and looking at the admiringly thinking, "Yes, you are going to be ours".    I showed them to by best friends last night and their little one's wanted to look too and they were smiling and saying their names.  I can't wait for the girls to meet their new friends.  

We've spent the day putting bits and pieces together.  We've moved the single beds out of the two spare rooms we are using for the girls.  One will be their bedroom and the other a playroom.  The bedroom is decorated and ready for the cot beds to be put up and then the other room was already painted in a lilac colour and I have just added some fairy stickarounds for their play room.

Becky - isn't it a fantastic feeling after all the years of ttc and tx etc to be able to walk into Mothercare and hold your head up high!!  I used to hate going in and now I am in there buying for OUR children.

I've been pushing the pushchair around the lounge and keep joking with Rich by saying that in the interim can I buy a couple of dolls and take it out for a proper spin!!

Kim - I am hoping to come to Cranage, but it depends on the £'s though as I will be on half pay by then and as the main wage earner things will be a bit tight.  Even if I don't stay over I will come for the day, but I don't think I will be able to get Rich to come as he is a bit of a hermit when it comes to meeting new people.

These next weeks are going to wizz past and so I am going to make the most of it being just the two of us and our weekend lie ins, late night drunken parties etc etc, but I also can't wait to leave it behind either.

Bye for now
Love
Karen x


----------



## Bev H

Dear Karen
I have just read over the last few pages and am so happy for you and Rich, how exciting and wonderful!!  The girls sound adorable.  I am just so thrilled for you both, especially after all this time.  Happy shopping, happy partying well Happy Everything as these are happy times        

Bex - your posts are lovely to read - the love and excitement you have just jumps out!! Good luck to you too.
Lots of love and luck to you all here,  go girls!!
Love Bev H xxxxxx


----------



## SueL

Wow Bex and Karen - you're both so nearly there!  Can't wait till you announce that your little ones are home with you and that wont be long!  You so deserve that your dream is going to come true.

Love Sue
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jeanette

WOW Karen and Bex

So nearly there! This is fantastic!

Wonderful news

love

jeanette xxx


----------



## Mummytoone

Amazing and just so excited for you both.... totally fantastic


----------



## LB

Karen and Bex

great news ladies - the excitement is just leaping off the pages 

oooh and i loved the bit about holding your head up high in Mothercare!!


go for it girls and enjoy every second

LB
X


----------



## Jayne

Will be your turn soon LB   

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## morgana

Hi all, 

So excited, we got a letter from our LAS on Friday with our allocated SW. He is coming to see us at the house on Thursday. He sounded really nice on the phone when I called to organise the appointment. Things are starting to happen at last. 

Morgana x


----------



## Anthea

Hi morgana

Just wanted to say good luck as I was adopted too and we also looked into adoption several years ago but it was difficult as it brought questions to the fore about my own adoption, I had never considered and so we stopped the process.  

My background is quite complex and recently, due to being declined by a clinic because of my FSH level, we approached an independent agency however were declined (NCH - who place older therefore more complex children) which I found quite devastating.  

We are going to try IVF or maybe Egg donation maybe one last time having now reached 40.  For younger children under 5, the local authority seems to be the best option as independent such as NCH or Catholic Children Society place 5+ and/or family groups - more difficult/damaged children to place basically and therefore need very strong support networks etc.

Be my Parent and Children who wait are both good publications to get an idea of the children who need homes.  Adoption UK too are a great organisation and offer so much help and support prior to and after placement.

Adoption appeals to us but unfortunately with my background - it may not be an option for us.  If our own child evades us then we may go back to local authority - but we shall see how everything goes.

It sounds as though your experience has been a very positive one and can only assist in your application. The process is very invasive as you are no doubt aware but there are some good books out there too to get you prepared!

Good luck with the application.  

A.


----------



## bex32

Hi every one...  hope your all ok!!

Will be thinking of you tomorrow Morgana x It is Thursday the social worked comes to see you isn't it?  Just be yourself, we where really open and honest about our infertility and said it will be a saddness we carry forever that we can't have our own children, but we have come to realise that parenting goes way beyond carrying and delivering the child.  The nearer it gets to having our little one home the more i feel adoption is in fact the right thing for us.. I feel fortunate to be giving a home to a child who really needs it..

All is well this end, just playing the waiting game untill the 27th... confident one minute then doubts creep in, still what will be will be.   Planning to strip his bedroom this weekend so looking forward to that. "nesting"

Be happy to help anyone, so will keep checking the site.  

love and luck to everyone Becky xx


----------



## KarenM

Hi everyone

Happy nesting Becky!!!  I put some funky fairy stickers in their playroom this weekend and I am currently tumbledrying their new bedding which I have washed to take the stiffness out of it.  I'm off to Toys R Us on Sunday to do some birthday and Xmas shopping and get them a couple of bits for when they move in.

Mum and Dad came round last night as they didn't get back from their hols until late Sunday and then Monday night is my yoga night so I made them wait until last night to come and see the photos (how cruel am I??!!)  They like me are absolotuly smitten.

My sister has rung to say that she is coming over for a week in January.  My nieces think I am having a baby though so she is trying to explain to them (they are 5 and 4 (at Xmas)) what adoption is all about.  I think i will lend her my Nutmeg book when she comes over.

Things are very quiet here at the minute. 

Good Luck Morgana for your visit this week.  I am sure you will be fine.  I hope that you get on well with your SW as it always helps.

Cindy and Bex - thinking of you both on 27th for your panel dates.

Ann - 4th November is not long away for you either.

Hello to those of you who are popping in and following our stories, hope that we continue to be an inspiration to some of you.

LB - I notice in your profile you are starting your journey.  Come and dip your toe in the board it would be great to welcome you along.

Well I am full of a horrible cold and have only about 2 weeks left at work, so much to do and so little time.  The closer it gets the more I can't wait to shut the door on it for 6 months.  I've got a meeting tomorrow to talk about who is doing what when I am off and then on monday after we have seen the SW I am sending round the e-mail that says I am going off.  I know panel is not until 21st but the SW says there is unlikely to be anything that would stop things going through at this stage, like you Bex still having the ups and downs but feeling more positive the nearer it gets.

Enough of my rabbiting.

Bye for now
Love
Karen x


----------



## Dee

Hey Karen

I was just looking at your signature on the bottoms of your posts.  I reckon it's time for a change!  

You aren't "starting your journey" anymore, hun ...... you're coming to the wonderful end of the rainbow where your dream is going to come true!  

Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## KarenM

Dee

You must be reading my mind I've just been in to change it!!

Karen x


----------



## Dee

LOL Karen  

What a wonderful final sentence on your signature now!  

Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## Pooh bears mummy

Hi gang,

Nothing to report from me but still have to log on for my daily fix  

Karen, as you say your journey of adoption is, in a small way, coming to an end, but in a much bigger way the rest of your life as a mummy is just begining, WOW it is sooooooooo great.

Morgana, good luck for tomorrow I will be thinking of you.

I am meeting up with some adoption buddies from one of the other boards, we are meeting for a meal and a good old chin way, I can wait. 

Fill you in on all the fun on Friday. 

Mandyxx


----------



## cindyp

Hiya Girls

Karen, it's so great to read your posts at the moment you can feel the joy coming out of every word.  Your DAUGHTERS sound lovely.  I can't wait for next Thursday to arrive and you to tell us that your girls are coming home to you.

Bex, I hadn't caught on to the fact that we're both going to a panel on the same day!   I'm sure that you have no need for doubts, your little boy will be watching the fireworks with you.

Morgana, good luck for today, like Bex says just be yourself.

Mandy, enjoy your meal.

Well we've signed off our report and it's been sent to the panel, (Karen, it was what they call a spillover panel as they normally have just one a month).  There was a sticky bit at the end as we suddenly found out that it included feedback comments from our SWs at the prep course.  We hadn't seen these before and our SW was a bit surprised about what one of the SW's had written about me.  He'd said that he was suprised that I hadn't stood forward and said anything about being mixed race.  Well to say I was furious about that was an understatement, I did not feel the need to announce I was mixed race anymore than I would announce that I was a woman     I have never had to put up with questions about my ethnicity before this process but all these SWs seem to be really hung up on it.  I'm basically 75% white english and only 25% guyanese but I can't help feeling that the only reason they ask all these questions is because I'm dark skinned like Mum and if one of my sisters had been sitting in my place (they have Dad's fair ski, blonde hair and blue eyes) he would never had made that remark!!!

Anyway enough ranting about that, I was allowed to insert a counter comment and my SW was going to insert her comments also.  So now we're just counting down to the 27th.

Anyway we're off to visit friends for the weekend and attend a suprise 60th birthday meal for my Mum.

Have a great weekend 
love
Cindy


----------



## Boomerang girl

hiya all,
karen and bex this is just so exciting and inspirational!
I long for the day when I can go into mothercare in my local town without everyone looking at my stomach to see if I am pregnant!!

Still nothing for us until janury/feb, but trying to look on the positive side, save money and read up. Am really getting a lot out of the sarah biggs book. Lots of folded over corners already. I wonder how many times I will re read it throughout this process?
kylie


----------



## morgana

Hi all,

Anthea - thanks for your post, I do actually already subscribe to adoption UK but both DH and I do not look at the children's profiles in any detail because we feel it is too early. I actually used to do pre- adoption talks to adoptive parents to give them the grown up adopted persons view and also have had several friends who have adopted. My adoptive mother was also a foster mother so I am (I hope) fairly clued up. Being a paediatric sister has also sadly involved me in the other side of the story as I have cared for children who have been abused. My friends have adopted right across the spectrum too, from profoundly handicapped to minimal (apparent) deficits, usually behavioral.

SO....anyway, how did yesterday go with the SW you are all wondering...lol

It went really well, 2 actually came to see me because one is retiring and they were both lovely. They did ask some rather deep and meaningful questions but nothing we were not ready for. At the end they said that it was obvious that we had spent a lot of time discussing the various issues surrounding our decision to adopt and that we were both speaking from the heart. But best of all he said that from our initial meeting there was nothing that would concern him about us proceding and in actual fact both of us had several things in our favour due to our life experiences and jobs, that would make him, at this initial stage, think that we would make ideal adoptive parents.

Do you remember DH was worried about older children and thought we would cope better with just one? Well we have talked about this many times over the last couple of months and when the SW asked us what ages/ number we were considering, guess who jumped in straight away and said 2 kids up to 5 years old. Well you could have knocked me over with a feather. After they have left he gave me a sheepish grin and said that actually I had made a lot of sense when I gave the arguments for taking two rather than one and a little bit older than an infant and that when he had thought about it he couldn't actually see the logic in his initial counter argument. We talked about it for a while and I am happy that he has come to this decision on his own and isn't just saying it to keep me happy.

On the downside it will probably not be until next April until prep classes but they can start all the checks and references straight away if we want. If you remember SSAFA couldn't do prep classes until March so now we have to think about which agency to go with although my gut feeling is saying LA because I really connected with the 2 SW especially the one who is not retiring and taking over the others job, so will be the one we mostly deal with.

Realistically they said it will take about a year to get to panel which is a bit frustrating but at least will give us plenty of time to save up so I can take full adoption leave. Our only concern is that because DH is in the forces we will be leaving the forces in 2007 and therefore moving back home and I don't want to get 2 children then uproot them straight away. I would like to live in the same house for a minimum of one year post adoption to allow them to feel as secure as possible. The SW said that he would suspect that we would probably get a placement very quickly because unless we have any skeletons hiding in the closet we will probably sail through the process and would be considered a high profile couple.

So everything is looking rosy and positive apart from the time frame and I bet that that will speed by quicker than we think, after all there is only about 11 weeks until it's 2005!!! (scary thought). Even scarier to Bex and Karen...you will probably be parents by then....yikes. 

Thanks to everyone for your messages of goodluck for yesterday, sorry I didn't post sooner.

Morgana x


----------



## Pooh bears mummy

Yipeeeeeeeeee Morgana 

It sound like everything has gone really well and if you like your Sw then go with your gut feeling because as you know they are not all the same  and having a good raport with them is especially important. I am so pleased for you.

Mandyxx


----------



## morgana

Hi all,

Just a thought is anyone from the essex area doing anything for adoption week? I was thinking I might try and get involved with somrthing but thought I would ask you lot first in case anyone needed any help 

Morgana x


----------



## bex32

Hi Morgana, sounds like things went well, really pleased for youx time goes by so quickly, at least you know that once you start on the adoption route you are 100% sure to become a mummy and Daddy, i found that took the edge of, and i was less stressed because i knew all good things too those who wait!!

I left work today!!! Ye Haaaaaa!! a bit early but have to use up some hoilday, so fingers crossed xxxx is matched with us on thw 27th and i won't be back to work untill April!! Feels odd, surreal but   . I took my uniform off and have forgotten work already!! Ploughing into stripping xxxxx room tomorrow! Carpets coming on Mon! so much to do so little time!!
Love to all  Becky xx


----------



## Boomerang girl

morgana that sounds great to have had such a positive experience already with the social worker! I am realy pleased for you!
bex how exciting to have finally finished work- not long to go now!
I can't imagine how exciting it must be to start decorating and shopping.

have a nice weekend everyone!
kylie


----------



## KarenM

Hi Girls

Morgana - really glad to hear you sounding so upbeat after your SW visit.  if it is any consolation, we have been in the process 20 months so as Bex said, all good things......

Bex - get nesting girl!!!!  It's a great feeling.  Do you have a theme for XXXX's bedroom?  We've gone for Winnie the Pooh.  Orginally we had planned to have at least one boy and had painted the room pale blue.  But we have kept it and it looks lovely now with the border and everything in.

I've been and fetched the car seats today and brought the foot muffs for the pushchair and I also brought a really groovy bath mat with Winnie the pooh on that has a little bumblebee on it that changes colour when the temperature is too hot.  rich and I both love hot bath's/showers so need to be careful.  We've also put the cot beds up this afternoon.

We've got another SW visit on monday to talk about what happens next.  I have loads of questions.  We've then got a full meeting on 25th with both SW's and foster carers to organise the introductions.  It looks like we might be having liitl'un first as the foster home where the elder one is has children who are of school age and w/c 25th is half term.

I have got a couple of goodbye meals this week and then w/c 25th I'll be doing bits and bobs to finish off depends on the introductions schedule.

Bex - can't believe you've finished work.

Right best go and check the rest of the board as I wasn't on here last night so probably loads to catch up on.

TTFN
Love
Karen x


----------



## Jayne

I know Jac, I keep coming back to read for updates, and want to hear about all the preparations too.  Such an exciting time.  

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## bex32

Hi Everyone... monday morning and the house is a hive of activity already.  Carpets going in upstairs and the bathroom being grouted.. I have chosen blue/purpley color and cream for xxxxx room.  I can't wait to wallpaper but due to delays in the ensuite everything is being done back to front, so carpets going in today because otherwise we would have to wait a further, xxxx will be here then.  I think the decorating has been more stressful then the adoption process!!

Jac our little boy is 18.5 months and a sturdy looking chap.  He has a mop of blonde hair which looks a little curly when he was in the bath.  He has obviously been outside a lot this summer because his arms and legs look quite tanned next to his lilly white tummy!!   He has the biggest brown eyes, and in all photos he is smiling!! I havent brought his buggy or ? high chair i just need to hold him, look at him in the flesh, i just cant imagine his real size.  We will do a mass shop after we meet him.  Every one already says, "wow haven't they matched him well, he looks just like you" Makes me smile.  We both have blonde hair.  I will be so proud to be his mummy, it is going to be so weird but we both feel ready for him to arrive and are so excited.  I wonder if the FP have started to use our profile to introduce the thought that he will be coming to us??  Does he know about us yet??  He is going to think "whats going on!!" we will try to carry on his routine as best as we can when he first arrives to try and create as little stress as poss.. I wonder whats he doing now??  Very surreal isn't it.  Well tea break over...

Karen, best of luck for your meeting today.  and love to all love Becky xxx


----------



## *Kim*

This thread is getting sooooooo exciting.

Becky Your little boy sounds scrummy i cant wait to hear when you finally have him at home.

Karen Really hope everything goes ok for you today cant wait to hear your news.

Good luck to everyone else hope your dreams happen very soon.

Love Kimx x x


----------



## Pooh bears mummy

Hi 

Karen i hope your SW visit goes well today and you get all the answers you want. 

Bex sound like you are a buzzy bee, but it will all be worth it when your little man is home, he sounds soooooo cute.  

I hope to here from my new SW soon  

Ordered some books from amazon over a month ago and they have not arrived, grrrrrrrrrrrrrr now having to re order.

Mandyxx


----------



## bex32

Busy site today, good to read all the news.  Opps xxxx is 16and a half months, gawd knows why i put 18.5 months.  Brains shrunk.  Can that happen with adoption as well as in a pregancy?? write soon Bex


----------



## KarenM

Hi Folks

Well mixed news today, so feeling a little deflated.  The girls have been freed for adoption, so that is one bit of good news   Our SW came out to see us this afternoon to talk about what happens next and there are so many things to consider.

There is some new research out about how to place siblings for adoption (particularly in our case when they are not already living together).  Some recommend you leave at least nine months between placing each child as you would with a minimum age gap between normal siblings remaning in their family home (and I can't wait that long).  We won't know our timescales for definite until next week, but we are potentially working on ***** moving in on or about 8th November and then ******* a month later.  So still in time for Xmas.  We should hopefully meet them both next Friday (can't wait for a munch).

They have also asked me about extending my leave, but we cannot afford to with me being the main wage earner.  They have asked how much of my entitlement I won't be using (I am using 11 weeks of annual leave and time owed so have some leave left albeit on SMP !!) as they may look to try and fund it up to 90% so that i can have more time off if needed.

I had a call from the lady who I'd identified as my childminder to say that she cannot have the girls, so i've now had to opt for plan B and they are now booked into nursery.

Jac - in answer to your q, Yes we do have to keep their names.  Sometimes it is the only thing that they possess that links them back to their birth family.  Years ago they did used to change them but they only let you do it in extreme circumstances now.  They officially get our surname once they have been officially adopted by us.  You have to apply to the court after havng had them live with you for at least 13 weeks.  You then go to court and parental responsibility then tranfers from Social Services to us.  That is known as their adoption day and often adopters celebrate this with their children as well as their birthday's.

Becky - sounds like fun with all the decorating. We had a new bathroom in March and had to have it done because it leaked and caused a hole in my dining room ceiling.  It's only just been plastered up so we have got to paper and paint it this weekend.

The SW was impressed with everything we've got organised and said even the best laid plans won't prepare us for parenthood!!

Bye for now
Love
Karen x


----------



## KarenM

Time for a new home......

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,16255.0.html

Hopefully our next thread can be as joyful as the last   

Karen x


----------

